# Widowmaker Boats



## hyper31 (Oct 1, 2008)

I was wondering where I can find information about these boats is there a web site? Any info would be much apprecited.


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

The Hobby store?


----------



## ultramagfan2000 (Nov 27, 2009)

I saw a picture of a boat posted on here referred to as a "widowmaker boat" and tried to find one on the net. All I can come up with is the R/C boat at hobby stores. So if you find any info would you please share?


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

Chuck Harsin is the guy that custom builds the Widowmaker boats. He does great work.


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

Chuck is the man! Builds a great boat!! Pm me and I'll give you his cell # if you want it.


----------



## sloaner (Nov 14, 2010)

chuck is good did my podds cheep to . he is taken deposits better . im trying to talk my old banker into getting on pm me for his cell#


----------



## gander311 (Dec 23, 2008)

I am the proud owner of the first Widow Maker made for sale (Chuck built one for himself first!!!) and LOVE it. It is a great boat, and handles awesome. It was so nice to work with a custom local builder like that and get EXACTLY what I wanted out of the boat. If you decide to get one, you won't regret it. But hurry up, because he can only build a limited amount each spring and summer, and I know deposits are allready flowing in his way, with good reason! :mrgreen:


----------

